# Tric tools power unit!



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I have this pump in my storage but don't use it. Nothing wrong with it. I want to sell it anyone interested? I like to get $5000 or best offer. This is the hydraulic pump unit that powers the puller. Any questions pm me or post them here. 

SPECIFICATIONS (from tric web site)

Pump performance: 2.0 GPM 0–1,000 psi; 1.1 GPM 1,000–4,000 psi; 0.41 GPM 4,000–8,000 psi
Hydraulic fluid reservoir: 5.5 gallons
Fuel tank: 0.37 gallon
Engine: Honda GXV 160 OHV 5.5HP
Dimensions: 42” L x 24” W x 37” H
Gross weight: 260 pounds wet
Features: 25’ hoses, remote control pendant, rugged solid-wheel carriage with convenient pick-point


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I will look into this a bit.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't mind offers as long as you are fair. The worse that could happen is I will say no or hell no!:laughing:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

no interest? pzmember discount $4500 or make me an offer. I would like this thing gone. Also have to piercing tools a 2 1/2 and a 5" if anyone uses those?


----------



## fixadrip (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm very interested. Don't have any experience with pipe bursting but pipe bursting is a service that I would love to provide. I've talked to the salesman at tric tools but would appreciate if you could share your experience using tric tools. And lastly do you have the whole unit for sale?


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow i've never heard of pipe bursting till now. That seems tricky to do. Does it only work on clay pipe? What if the line is collapsed?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Wow i've never heard of pipe bursting till now. That seems tricky to do. Does it only work on clay pipe? What if the line is collapsed?


Clay, concrete, cast iron, orangeburg, PVC, even ductile if you have the right heads.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

WashingtonPlung said:


> Wow i've never heard of pipe bursting till now. That seems tricky to do. Does it only work on clay pipe? What if the line is collapsed?


It'll pull right through. We use it the most on orangeburg pipe.


----------

